# 2nd Annual Ice Melter Mini Race Feb. 7th



## branhap (May 26, 2006)

Wyoming Modelers' Park and the Wild West Winter Carnival will be hosting the 2nd annual Ice Melter Mini-z and 1/18th on-road race on Saturday, February 7th at the Wind River Casino, just outside of Riverton, Wyoming.

Flyer - http://www.wyomingmodelerspark.com/minizevents/09winterrace/mini-zraceform2009.pdf

Due to sponsorships for this race, entry fees are only $5 for the first class, $1 each additional class.

Trophies for top 3 finishers in each class.

We have reserved some hotels, but due to high demand from Oil & Gas Boom in our area, they are hard to come by, so reserve a hotel early. If you have trouble finding a room, contact myself, or Shannon as stated on the Entry Flyer and we'll work with them locally to get setup.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## branhap (May 26, 2006)

Less than 2 weeks to go. Looks like we're getting some racers in from Salt Lake City and Colorado area, as well as our normal local crew.

Paul


----------

